# how many shingles in a bundle



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

26 and 22


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Depends on exposure and english or metric length. A 3 tab is pretty EZ to figure out, it is usually 3' long with a 5" exposure. A laminate could vary by manufacturer in length and exposure. Some are english, being they have the same length as the 3 tab. some are metric being 6.5" exposure or more or less.


----------

